# whats yalls opinion on the dynitech cdi for a 05 brute force 750?



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

whats yalls opinion about it? im lookin at getting one!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Used to run one on my 07 650 SRA...I liked it, especially for the reverse over-ride.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Put one in back in 2006, never took it out. Good HP gains for the money.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

okay coo is it good for a stock motor ? or is it more for an upgraded motr ? and u can notice a diffrence in hp and rpms?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteboss750 said:


> okay coo is it good for a stock motor ? or is it more for an upgraded motr ? and u can notice a diffrence in hp and rpms?


Good for a stock motor. No problems. Oh yeah..you will feel it. Be prepared though, sometimes you may need to switch-out the pilots for #40s and shin the CV needles up to 40-thousands. Advancing the spark timing makes then need a little more fuel...just a tadd.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

whats the cv needs and how u advance the spark timing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteboss750 said:


> whats the cv needs and how u advance the spark timing?


The CDI advances the timing an additional 5 degrees. The CV slides in the carbs have needles that regulate the asperation across the main jet port. Lots of write ups on that but if you are 800 feet or less there is a good chance you won't need either.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

im in florida on the north east coast no hills here so i should be good ! thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

best money i ever spent, you will not be sorry


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been reading on these lately, makes me kick myself for not going this route several years ago when I got the ol' Moose Module....

Who has the best price on these go fast gadgets? I need one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> I've been reading on these lately, makes me kick myself for not going this route several years ago when I got the ol' Moose Module....
> 
> Who has the best price on these go fast gadgets? I need one.


Ebay probably. I got mine straight from Dynatek back in 2006 though. Don't get a used one...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I figured....

I have one saved on there, and oddly a Bday next week, thus helping me justify the purchase

$182, free 2 day shipping


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

rmax said:


> best money i ever spent, you will not be sorry


:agreed: Dollar for dollar, it's the best mod you can do. You won't be disappointed. Best mod I ever done to mine, like nm said I put mine on in '06 too and it's been on there ever since.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

All these great reviews have me anxious


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I put one on my 06 when i got it new. Night and day well worth it. watch out for the dana stumble tho like said above but I see that you have the 650 sra so I think they cane with 40 pilots from factory, might have to shim neddles maybe not


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad I saw this I was going to get a Moose Module. Def going to get the dynatek now. 
Thanks guys :rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I loved mine and the improvement was instantly night and day difference....you'll never regret it.....I had one bank go out on mine so it would only fire one cylinder. I sent it back to Dynatek and received a brand new one promptly. The entire shipping and swap took a week and a half....pretty **** impressive considering I'm in Canada..


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The Dynatek CDI is the best upgrade IMO for the money on the carbed brutes. It's only about $150 and it disengages all the rev limiters that the brutes have because they are detuned from the factory. I would definitely get it if I had a carbed brute force. Search around on ebay, think I've seen some for about $140 once.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome guys, thanks. That's my next purchase. I assume I'll need to remove the plug n play moose mess I have on it now?!?


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for all the reviews and input im gonna get on now off ebayy thankss


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Awesome guys, thanks. That's my next purchase. I assume I'll need to remove the plug n play moose mess I have on it now?!?


 Ya, I'd definately remove the moose module...The Dynatek does that and more...You will LOVE it man.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I already have that silly "Brute Force throttle punch grin" just thinking about it.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

If your every thinking of going with a power adders there is a programmable one for the carbed 750's.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> Ebay probably. I got mine straight from Dynatek back in 2006 though. Don't get a used one...


Any specifics on the urge of not purchasing a used one?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Any specifics on the urge of not purchasing a used one?


The people that have lost theirs or have had troubles with theirs....and its isn't many at all...were from electrical issies such as shorts and power spikes from not maintain their equipment. Probably 9 out of 10 used ones are OK..but there is always that one time...Some have had circut board issues that showed up after runing a while and getting warm.

The Dynatek CDI is darn tough, but like any electronics, you want to make sure power is stable, water doesn't get in the connectors, maintain the charging system and replace the battery when it starts getting weak. I guess the same is true for the stock CDI or any other brand as well.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought mine used about 2 yrs ago and have never had an issue . It is the best MOD and cheapest thing you can do to the Brute in my opinion .

Plug it in .....hit the throttle .... and hold on !!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rockn:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Might look on here under For Sale, a Guy has one for $125 Shipped


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

best money you can spend for these rigs !!! you will love it without a doubt ....night and day difference instantly .....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Fitnda take the plunge.

I have the funds set aside, just still debating. 
Really worth the money? What can I expect?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Fitnda take the plunge.
> 
> I have the funds set aside, just still debating.
> Really worth the money? What can I expect?


+'s

1. About a 3-4 HP gain and a few lbs of torque.
2. Faster excelerations all across the range
3. No more belt light or limp mode
4. No more having to use your reverse override button
5. Lots easier to pull the frontend up.

-'s

1. Has 5 degrees additional advance even during cranking so kickbacks are more often and harder on the one-way starter drive clutches. Just be sure not to hit the starter button while its doing it or by by one-way. 
2. Most 750s with the floatlevels set low or mid-range have to get #40 pilots and shim the needles. Set high they dont usualy. 650s already have the #40 pilots and don't often need the needles shimmed or raised.
3. About 2 miles to the gallon less gas milage...but its worth it!
4. That extra kick at TDC wears the shoes on the primary faster. When yours sounds like its got a rod knock at idle.. but its coming from the primary, its time for shoes.

Thare. That's what I know about having one in mine now...for 6 years. 
Would I take it out?-- F'n no way..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great insight. Thanks.

I have the 650, just wondering if the grin I'd get will equal the price.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Great insight. Thanks.
> 
> I have the 650, just wondering if the grin I'd get will equal the price.


I can say mine is still on my face every time I pin it...even after all these years. I'd do it again. Cheapest 4 hp gain you can buy....and the easiest.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Just buy it......................:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed: Buy It man Its well worth the money


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth!!!!! Gonna order it today


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

In the mail..


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome you wont regret it I put one in my 06 750 and it really woke the bike up major.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I heart the UPS guy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its Christmas at your place....lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> Its Christmas at your place....lol


And then some.....

Throttle pin = Silly Grin


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> And then some.....
> 
> Throttle pin = Silly Grin


Good...and it will last.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah... It's got more punch for sure. Only have short curvy trails here at home (10 acres) but, Man O' man......


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

lol ....welcome to the addiction of adding mods to brute's !!! you have just begun your journey my friend......lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just letting you all know that theres one on Ebay for $45 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...Accessories&hash=item3f0d9dc613#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Just letting you all know that theres one on Ebay for $45 shipped.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...Accessories&hash=item3f0d9dc613#ht_500wt_1182


Not anymore....LOL


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad i could help you out.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

myst3ry said:


> lol ....welcome to the addiction of adding mods to brute's !!! you have just begun your journey my friend......lol


Ha ha!! Lol. I've had mine since new in 06'... Oddly just got around to this lil add on


----------



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

did you notice a big difference between the cdi and the moose module?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Brute_O said:


> did you notice a big difference between the cdi and the moose module?


Quiet a bit. The moose was good for that low end throttle pin. The Dyna seems to pull thru out.

My Wife could even tell a noticeable difference, and even in high the front wanted to point skyward


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nathen53 said:


> Not anymore....LOL


Ha ha!! Awesome great buy


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Perry...I would never lie to you about a product I've personally tested...told ya you'd love it. Happy belated birthday also. :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks)

I'm real happy with it thus far


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

650Brute said:


> Thanks)
> 
> I'm real happy with it thus far


Now you can change your sig and get that moose product out of there! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

